# Good mold or bad mold



## stackhsc (Feb 24, 2021)

I understand white mold is generally considered good. Just wanted to see if folks thought this was the good stuff so I know to let it keep going or clean it. 
Thanks


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2021)

First question-did you inoculate this salami with mold 600? Have you used mold 600 on previous salamis in this chamber?


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> First question-did you inoculate this salami with mold 600? Have you used mold 600 on previous salamis in this chamber?


No I did not. It’s from a local meat shop and figure if it was good mold I would let it continue to grow in the meat chamber. Currently it’s in a paper bag in the fridge and no where near the chamber.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2021)

So you bought it like that? What is it? Fresh meat or a cured product?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2021)

In many European countries (France, Italy and others) it is a normal occurence to see a salami with a white surface mold. This is how it has been made for hundreds of years, the mold is intentional and it contributes to the wonderful flavor of the sausage. It also protects the sausage from the effects of light and oxygen which helps to preserve color and slows down rancidity of fat. Mold covered salamis are not smoked as the smoke application will prevent molds from growing on the surface. Cold smoking sausages (below 25º C, 78º F after fermentation (after around 48 hours) will prevent mold from growing on its surface. Mold can be removed by wiping it off with a rag soaked in vinegar solution. The color of the mold should be white or off-white and not yellow, green, or black. As mold in time can grow to a considerable length it is brushed off before consumption.

Yeast and molds grow much slower than bacteria in fermented meats and sausages and they develop later in a ripening process. They utilize some of the lactic acid that was created during the fermentation stage thus increasing pH (lowering acidity) what as a result improves flavor in a slower fermented product. They don't seem to be affected by a pH drop in the fermentation stage and will grow in a vast range of temperatures (8º -25º C, 46º -78º F) as long as there is high humidity in a chamber. To ensure fast growth at the begining temperatures higher than 20º C (68º F) and humidity over 90% is required.

Yeast - Debaromyces
Mold - Penicillium
Nobel mold is fine white powdery (Penicillium) good mold.
Non desirable molds include black , green, brown, redish with fuzz. Green molds in the powdery state have been know to be safe.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So you bought it like that? What is it? Fresh meat or a cured product?


No. I bought it fresh from the store and I noticed this on it after about a week in the fridge. Figured if it was the correct stuff I’d use it


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> In many European countries (France, Italy and others) it is a normal occurence to see a salami with a white surface mold. This is how it has been made for hundreds of years, the mold is intentional and it contributes to the wonderful flavor of the sausage. It also protects the sausage from the effects of light and oxygen which helps to preserve color and slows down rancidity of fat. Mold covered salamis are not smoked as the smoke application will prevent molds from growing on the surface. Cold smoking sausages (below 25º C, 78º F after fermentation (after around 48 hours) will prevent mold from growing on its surface. Mold can be removed by wiping it off with a rag soaked in vinegar solution. The color of the mold should be white or off-white and not yellow, green, or black. As mold in time can grow to a considerable length it is brushed off before consumption.
> 
> Yeast and molds grow much slower than bacteria in fermented meats and sausages and they develop later in a ripening process. They utilize some of the lactic acid that was created during the fermentation stage thus increasing pH (lowering acidity) what as a result improves flavor in a slower fermented product. They don't seem to be affected by a pH drop in the fermentation stage and will grow in a vast range of temperatures (8º -25º C, 46º -78º F) as long as there is high humidity in a chamber. To ensure fast growth at the begining temperatures higher than 20º C (68º F) and humidity over 90% is required.
> 
> ...


ExActly. Good info. But is the stuff I have growing ok to propagate


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2021)

You may want to talk to the person or store you bought it from.
I dont want to say yes then your liver turns into liquid.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> You may want to talk to the person or store you bought it from.
> I dont want to say yes then your liver turns into liquid.


Valid point. I’ll ask them if they inoculate anything.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> In many European countries (France, Italy and others) it is a normal occurence to see a salami with a white surface mold. This is how it has been made for hundreds of years, the mold is intentional and it contributes to the wonderful flavor of the sausage. It also protects the sausage from the effects of light and oxygen which helps to preserve color and slows down rancidity of fat. Mold covered salamis are not smoked as the smoke application will prevent molds from growing on the surface. Cold smoking sausages (below 25º C, 78º F after fermentation (after around 48 hours) will prevent mold from growing on its surface. Mold can be removed by wiping it off with a rag soaked in vinegar solution. The color of the mold should be white or off-white and not yellow, green, or black. As mold in time can grow to a considerable length it is brushed off before consumption.
> 
> Yeast and molds grow much slower than bacteria in fermented meats and sausages and they develop later in a ripening process. They utilize some of the lactic acid that was created during the fermentation stage thus increasing pH (lowering acidity) what as a result improves flavor in a slower fermented product. They don't seem to be affected by a pH drop in the fermentation stage and will grow in a vast range of temperatures (8º -25º C, 46º -78º F) as long as there is high humidity in a chamber. To ensure fast growth at the begining temperatures higher than 20º C (68º F) and humidity over 90% is required.
> 
> ...


My dad would always say that any day you learn something is a good day. Today is a good day...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> ExActly. Good info. But is the stuff I have growing ok to propagate


Why take a chance with wild mold? You can buy Mold 600 and use that....and you know it is safe.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 25, 2021)

Likely what I’ll do. Just don’t have easy quick access and am learning as I go. I would have purchased it long ago if I had thought I needed or wanted it. Just realized it would be good and the next day saw that stuff and thought it might work. I’m sure waiting for some to ship won’t matter time wise at this point


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2021)

If you have a place where you can buy salami that has been made in house, you can use the mold covered casing from it soaked in distilled water for minimum of 5 hours as an inoculant for your salami and salumi.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 25, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> If you have a place where you can buy salami that has been made in house, you can use the mold covered casing from it soaked in distilled water for minimum of 5 hours as an inoculant for your salami and salumi.



Thanks. I actually started looking today for just that but again, smallish town. Not many independent places with stuff like that. I checked a grocery store today and they didn’t seem to have anything but I’ll keep looking.


----------

